
How Does Bruce Schneier Protect His Laptop Data? With His Fists -- and PGP - ivankirigin
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securitymatters/2007/11/securitymatters_1129
======
felipe
I've been using TrueCrypt and I'm very happy with it. It's probably less
secure than the PGP's solution, but my main concern is not really hackers, but
some thief stealing my notebook and getting access to my scanned documents,
Quicken files and so on.

------
davidw
An answer to the "please enter your password" problem might be a fake shell
there for the sake of pleasing stupid customs officials.

~~~
felipe
Another solution is to use a TrueCrypt hidden volume:

<http://www.truecrypt.org/hiddenvolume.php>

